# data revovery files show as 0 byte, how to recover?



## ranjan2001 (Jun 12, 2013)

From my mobile micro SD card 98 files got deleted & I discovered only after 3 new files were written after that I stopped using the card & tried many data recovery software.

1. Icare data recovery 
Free SD Card, usb drive, external disk drive, pen drive recovery Freeware - iCare Data Recovery Free

2. Stellar Phoenix Windows Data Recovery 

3.Ontrack EasyRecovery Professional
Data Recovery Software | File Recovery Free Download | Kroll Ontrack 

I have tried all kind of recovery with these software, they show the much older deleted files but those 98 files which I need now are not even shown using the 1st & 2nd software, 

Ontrack EasyRecovery Professional at least shows those 98 files but they appear as 0 byte in size so my only hope is with Ontrack EasyRecovery Professional but cant figure out how to recover the files which are showing as 0 byte?

Where are the files sent when you delete them on micro sd card on phone are there any hidden partition where these files might be residing?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 12, 2013)

what was the approx total size of those 98 files?it may be possible that due to writing of 3 new files this older data was overwritten & merged with even older files.in any case try deep level search using above softwares(look in options) & "recover my files" & if still no success then there is very little chance of recovery.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jun 12, 2013)

Total size of 98 files approx would be 10-11mb where as the 3 files which got written is total 33 kb only.
Its that deep level search which is showing these files trouble is its showing as 0 byte  

If I try to run check disk (right click sd card>properties> tools)
It shows "The disk is write protected" & does not scan for errors there must be reason for the files showing as 0 byte whereas older files are being recovered without a problem.

Seems some virus made these files as 0 byte
Just googled & found a thread on another forum, trying to find a solution (if possible)
*forums.malwarebytes.org/index.php?showtopic=87855


----------



## Desmond (Jun 12, 2013)

Avoiding doing a chkdsk as it might recover your file clusters in a format that you cannot use. Try a deep lever search as recommended by whitestar and move the recovered files to another partition or drive to avoid complicating the situation further.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jun 13, 2013)

I finally got the files doing a raw recovery but the problem is that most of the files are now mixed up with other files content. Each file has a content overlapped from 3-5 different files & file date & names are lost too. The content of beginning is at end of another file or the last part of the file is at the beginning of another file.

Is that what raw recovery of data does to files?


----------

